# Jacksonville report



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch, started up getting confusedwith the time change so I awakened, an hour earlier than necessary! 

My Captain friend, Ron Schurrwas taking me early before his afternoon charter, I have always caught a lot of fish with Ron, over 30 on my last trip.Yesterday eve, he hit over 20 reds on his late daycharter. (falling tolow tide)

Less than 3 minutes after we hit the intercoastal a school of reds was hauling A$$ head 1st along the bank into the incoming tide. We tried to get in front of them but the trolling motor could not keep up, and I couldn't get thejerk bait out in front of them,so we angled away from them, fired up the Yammy,and made a big loop around them tolay ambush 100yds in front of them.

Then here comesabout 4 boats also hauling A$$ and their wake sent the school out to the middle and they were gone!Bad Omen.:banghead

We fished thru the tide change, mostly Top water, had several big blow ups, saw some nice reds following the lures, but no solidhook ups! Tried Gulps, & spoons but no luck

Ended up with just 4 specs, the smallest of the bunch is the pic, the 1st 3 were 15"-17", butI didn't have the camera out.










Guess I'll have to sit here on my daughters dock on the St johns Riverand drink beer, while Ron is probably slaming the low tide reds *right now*! :toast



















*Pictures are from a sunset therelast fall!*


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to school at UNF. I miss fishing over there. Beautiful area, especially when you get out in the marsh away from the houses....awesome! Thanks for the report, brings back some great memories!


----------

